

What 50 Cent Can Teach You About Connecting with Your Audience - dabent
http://www.copyblogger.com/robert-greene-50-cent/

======
seufabio
Not everyone has the visibility and rabid fanbase of a 50 Cent, so my initial
thought would be how one could adapt this aspects of connecting with an
audience on a more micro level.

As a respected member of the blogging community, the established, albeit
smaller bloggers of the world have a unique opportunitiy to connect with a
like-minded audience, and this interaction isn't leveraged enough.

